# Aggressive Sheep?



## Taffermom (Sep 28, 2015)

We are new to sheep, just getting started with our 5 new girls. Trying to get them used to us and friendly since we will be breeding them in the spring and I want them to not just run when they see me coming. We've gotten them to eat out of our hands and let us pet them a little. The issue is what we call our 'lead sheep'. She has butted the smaller girls which I am sure is normal herd behavior but she has also been 'stomping' at us and then today she butted my three year old son. He's fine she didn't really hurt him but just wondering if there are some 'shepherding' tips I might need. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sheep can often be aggressive, and a 3 year old shouldn't be in with them at all
Rams can kill people, and so could a ewe if she wanted to.

As they get bigger, they will be more dangerous, even to adults.
I'd advise setting up your feeders so you don't have to go in with them at all.

Here are some good sites if you haven't seen them already:

http://www.sheep101.info/

http://www.sheep101.info/201/lambingprocess.html

If you're serious about wanting to raise sheep, you should get these 2 books:

Managing your Ewe & Her Newborn Lambs

Lamb Problems

http://www.sheepbooks.com/Books-and-booklets-wholesale.html


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Your leader sheep is unlikely to change her tune by way of trying to tame her. Sheep with aggressive potential are usually only made more aggressive by losing all fear of humans. This is why it's usually a bad idea to raise "people friendly" ram lambs. They only stay friendly as lambs, when the hormones kick in their lack of human fear turns that sweet lamb into a monster. I would just advise not having the child around that sheep.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

Cull heavily now - even if you bought her recently, don't keep anything around you don't absolutely love. (Life's too short) Plus, the more you pick through your flock now, the more likely you are to be happy with your increase (lambs).

My ram's a sweetheart, so are my ewes. I butchered the skittish and mean ones and our flock is always happy and peaceful now. I'm careful around the ram, but I do like that he's workable and we can halter and walk him where needed. Sometimes which breed you pick can make a lot of difference. We did not have good luck with Icelandic (crazy eyed) and we had best luck with Border Leicesters (super sweet and friendly). Keep the ones that fit your farm and you'll be successful with sheep.


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

I realize that you may not want to hear this, but Rosalind's advice is very sound.
It has been my experience that the only thing that will cure an aggressive ewe or ram is a very sharp knife.
Slaughter and butcher her now and enjoy the meat that her carcass produces.
Please be careful, you or your family can very easily be injured. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

animalfarmer said:


> I realize that you may not want to hear this, but Rosalind's advice is very sound.
> It has been my experience that the only thing that will cure an aggressive ewe or ram is a very sharp knife.
> Slaughter and butcher her now and enjoy the meat that her carcass produces.
> Please be careful, you or your family can very easily be injured.
> Best of luck.


Nonsense. All the links, books and misplaced culling in the world won't help if the mentality is not changed first. Sheep are not children, nor pets. They are not "girls". Realize that their behavior is not like a human's, or a puppy's. Then maybe you can begin to understand how their normal behaviors are being misinterpreted. You also might want to start making your breeding plans now. Most sheep are bred in the fall, not the spring.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep, get the kids out, it's not a petting zoo. Ag's right, sheep breed in the fall, have lambs in the spring when there's new grass to make good milk and raise fat lambs.
Set up the feeder so you can feed them over the fence, or only an adult goes in to disperse the feed. Depending on the breed, they don't need a lot of grain unless there's not much pasture and you're not feeding hay - they need grass or hay, it's their natural diet. Raising wool sheep breeds is going to require different management than raising meat sheep, lots to learn, and much good info online.
Good luck


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Most sheep are bred in the fall, not the spring.


"Hair sheep" breeds such as Dorpers and Katahdins can be bred year round.

It's generally preferable to breed in the Fall though, so lambs are ready to wean about the time pastures start to grow well in Spring and early Summer.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

Agriculture said:


> Sheep are not children, nor pets. They are not "girls". Realize that their behavior is not like a human's, or a puppy's. Then maybe you can begin to understand how their normal behaviors are being misinterpreted.


I agree it's important to understand how a sheep thinks - the shepherd/sheep mentality and all that goes with that.

But, not everyone raises sheep as a commercial enterprise. For example, my sheep need to be very friendly around kids (not the ram, we keep him separate). Our farm is first and foremost a learning farm, where kids can come to learn about farming in a safe environment. They get under our cow and pull on her teats, trying to "milk" her. They pet the sheep and feel the different types of wool. They collect chicken eggs. I can't afford to have unruly sheep around, so I cull for personality in addition to conformation and wool qualities, etc.

My lambs give me kisses on the cheek, I love that about them.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you cull the aggressive one, you may find that another steps up to take her place. If sheep feel threatened, they will become aggressive, especially if they can&#8217;t run away. Wrapping your arms around an animal&#8217;s neck is not seen as a friendly hug. It is seen as an attack to kill.

Train your sheep to a whistle. When you bring water or hay, whistle and they will soon learn that the whistle means chow and they will come to you instead of you having to herd them. Your sheep should not be afraid of you, just respect. When you try to go after one, they see that as demanding they move out of the space they occupy, so they keep moving away.

If they are going to be shorn, it will be easier if you have a dedicated place that you can get them used to coming into. If you are using a barn, you can just use a stall, but if you don&#8217;t have a building, you&#8217;ll need to set something up. Make it easy on the shearer.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Agriculture said:


> Nonsense. All the links, books and misplaced culling in the world won't help if the mentality is not changed first. Sheep are not children, nor pets. They are not "girls". Realize that their behavior is not like a human's, or a puppy's. Then maybe you can begin to understand how their normal behaviors are being misinterpreted. You also might want to start making your breeding plans now. Most sheep are bred in the fall, not the spring.


Who says they're not pets? Many people keep sheep as pets. Some sheep are very tame and make great pets. Some don't. Understanding sheep behavior is important, but it is something to be learned. Who is born knowing everything about raising sheep? Isn't she here asking for advice? Perhaps you can be a little more informative and a little less condescending. People keep sheep for many different reasons. Some have commercial flocks, some have fiber flocks, some are 4-H lambs, some are pets.


----------



## Calistar (Nov 6, 2014)

I have three wool sheep-- two ewes and a wether. When I got them, the wether had only just been banded, and the breeder warned me to watch out for aggressive behavior and that if he tried to butt me, to tie him in a corner with his head up. For the first week, I left a halter on him during the daytime so that if he acted out, I'd be ready right away. He did end up butting my hand once, so i grabbed his halter and tied him in a corner for 20 minutes. Haven't had any issues with him since then. He shoves the ewes around at feeding time sometimes, but he hasn't been aggressive with me.


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree that small children have no place in the corrals but I'd stop a little short of saying 


> I'd advise setting up your feeders so you don't have to go in with them at all.


If you don't feel comfortable with your animals to the point where you are avoiding them, you will be nervous around them and they will sense that. My handling systems are primitive to the point of the frontier days, I handle 100 ewes mostly manually and never feel threatened. I only weigh 150lbs but despite being in the same weight class I have never lost a wrestling match to any sheep 

Ewes are cute when they stomp. I've never had one come at me. It's just their way of saying they wish they were brave enough to stand their ground. I did have the chance to watch one of my big dorset ewes stomp a barn cat into the ground, though - they can be mean to anything they think they can intimidate, so don't let that be you.

Rams are a different matter. I carry a length of thick rubber fuel hose any time I'm in with the rams. It won't do any damage or leave a bruise but it will change a ram's attitude pretty quickly. If your ewes are getting brave to the point where they are butting you, a similar tool might be a good idea to defend yourself.


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

> ...time saver... ...Efficiency is not only for commercial enterprises...


I understand this as much as anyone. I'd class myself as a small commercial producer, and the way that I'm efficient is to feed my sheep as little as possible. They only spend one month out of the year being "fed" in the corrals, the rest of the year they are eating grass or being fed round bale hay in the pastures. During that month, they still are just eating round bales from feeders.

For 5 ewes, it just doesn't feel worth the effort to build fenceline feeders. The effort would be better placed in adjusting the attitude of the sheep or the shepherd. 5 ewes are unlikely to prove a hazard to any grown adult.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Agriculture said:


> You can call a lion or a Brahma bull a "pet" if you want, but that doesn't make it so. Domestic animals have evolved to fulfill certain roles with man, depending in part on their temperaments. Dogs and cats have gradually made their way to becoming pets in part because they have certain behaviors which allow them to understand us, to a degree, and we them (although more and more people refuse to understand the behavior of their animals, preferring to be governed by their feelings and anthropomorphise instead).


Yeah, because a ewe is so similar to a lion.  According to Miriam Webster, a pet is "a domesticated animal kept for pleasure rather than utility." Sheep are domesticated animals, and if one is keeping sheep for pleasure rather than utility, that makes them pets. 



Agriculture said:


> Why do you think that rams, bulls, sows with litters, roosters, etc all still behave aggressively in many cases, despite generations of selection for temperament? It is because the natural behavior of these species do not lend themselves to being "pets".


Rams and bulls are intact males with hormones that control their behavior. Sows with litters are acting to protect young, same as most females with young. Cows with calves can be very aggressive. Ewes *can* be aggressive, though I'd say it's abnormal for them to be dangerously aggressive. Even if one was very aggresive, she'd not do much damage to an adult. Castrated males can be very tame, and wethers can be some of the calmest sheep to have. Certain breeds tend to be calmer than others, which is why I said some make good pets and some don't. 



Agriculture said:


> That's why in general we do not keep livestock as housepets and we do not mass produce dogs or cats as food.


I'd say the main reason we don't keep livestock as housepets is because they tend to be large in size and not very easy to house train. And it's not socially acceptable to eat dogs and cats here in the US, though we know not all cultures feel the same way.

I get that you're trying to be the "sensible" voice here, but you're going a bit overboard.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Rectifier said:


> I understand this as much as anyone. I'd class myself as a small commercial producer, and the way that I'm efficient is to feed my sheep as little as possible. They only spend one month out of the year being "fed" in the corrals, the rest of the year they are eating grass or being fed round bale hay in the pastures. During that month, they still are just eating round bales from feeders. *There are many different ways to increase efficiency. I mention it only because this is not the first thread where I mention efficiency and someone automatically associates that with a commercial enterprise. There are many things which I don't understand about the pet mentality towards livestock, but making assumptions that one cannot think more practically without being a commercial producer is one of them, as if for some reason one cannot "love" her animals unless she forsakes any sort of sensibility.*
> 
> For 5 ewes, it just doesn't feel worth the effort to build fenceline feeders. *I disagree. In the long term, or even in the short, the moderate effort would be worthwhile, especially if the owner has a pet mentality or a management style which causes her to grain feed or give "treats" more than one who is watching the bottom line more carefully. There is still the behavior issue, on both sides of the fence.* The effort would be better placed in adjusting the attitude of the sheep or the shepherd.* I don't know if it would be better placed, but agreed that it is worthwhile. Problem is that increasingly today many people just don't have the wherewithal to accomplish either.* 5 ewes are unlikely to prove a hazard to any grown adult.


I would like to agree that 5 ewes are unlikely to hurt a grown adult, but my faith in the average pet owner's abilities today is much less than yours.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

> I get that you're trying to be the "sensible" voice here, but you're going a bit overboard.


 No, it is you that aren't seeing the bigger picture. Most pet owners don't. Yes, the ability to be housebroken is one of the factors, but the mutual understanding of each others behaviors (to a degree) had to come way before. The social acceptability of eating one over the other came way after initial domestication of either, and would have evolved differently if the ability of the species to be suitable as companions were changed, so we'd be discussing how odd it would be to eat sheep and not dogs. That's part of the big picture that I mentioned. 

You don't want to get it, in part because it isn't sugar coated and presented in a high squeaky voice. Neither do most pet lovers, so rather than try to speak sense to anyone I'll just say that treating livestock like pets is childish, foolish and leads to a lot of problems that people worry about which are created by their own misunderstanding, and which could so easily be prevented if they just had a more sensible outlook.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Agriculture said:


> I would like to agree that 5 ewes are unlikely to hurt a grown adult, but my faith in the average pet owner's abilities today is much less than yours.


I don't know, I'm going to bet most of us won't be taken out by a rabid pack of ewes. But, hey, there are so many dumb ways to die...


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Agriculture said:


> You don't want to get it, in part because it isn't sugar coated and presented in a high squeaky voice. Neither do most pet lovers, so rather than try to speak sense to anyone I'll just say that treating livestock like pets is childish, foolish and leads to a lot of problems that people worry about which are created by their own misunderstanding, and which could so easily be prevented if they just had a more sensible outlook.


You think that anyone who enjoys their animals must be some crazy wacko who couldn't ever think of eating an animal or is out there dressing their livestock in diapers and spoon feeding them. 

I have pets, and I have livestock. My animals serve a purpose. I eat them, I get fiber from them. I sell them to others who eat them. I also enjoy having them around. Don't tell me what I get and what I don't. Unlike you, I can understand that some people just like having livestock for pets. That doesn't mean they're out there scratching their bull between his horns (although there are probably a few people who do that). It just means they don't get anything from their animals in the way of meat, milk, fiber, work- they just get pleasure from owning them. Not everyone who has "pet" livestock is ignorant of animal behavior.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

> Not everyone who has "pet" livestock is ignorant of animal behavior.


 Most are, maybe not all. Same with traditional pet owners.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

You know, it's hard not to compare the above discussion to the middle school lunch table. Lot's of arguing and no one changes their mind.
But everyone has at least had the opportunity to hear other points of view. Raising livestock has a learning curve, hopefully the original poster will find the management style that works for her.


----------



## Jakerm12 (Sep 15, 2015)

We just kick ours and they leave you alone for a while. Rams don't work that way though, you have to eat them


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Rosepath said:


> You know, it's hard not to compare the above discussion to the middle school lunch table. Lot's of arguing and no one changes their mind.
> But everyone has at least had the opportunity to hear other points of view. Raising livestock has a learning curve, hopefully the original poster will find the management style that works for her.


Agreed.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Jakerm12 said:


> We just kick ours and they leave you alone for a while. Rams don't work that way though, you have to eat them


LMAO! 

You KICK them??!!! Oh NOOOOO, the poor BABIES!!!!


----------



## Jakerm12 (Sep 15, 2015)

In the leg or butt if they're pregnant. We don't hurt the babies. Unless you're referring to the adults as "your babies"


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Just being sarcastic. I find it moronic to refer to any animal as "my baby".


----------



## Jakerm12 (Sep 15, 2015)

Haha okay


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

"da poor babies" aside...really hope you aren't kicking a sheep leg too hard. They're a fragile part to be kicking and might end up with a lame sheep if you over-do it.


----------



## Jakerm12 (Sep 15, 2015)

Not too hard. They do move though


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Rough handling of sheep creates losses and costs you in the end. You have to treat all livestock as they present themselves, if a swift kick is required to save yourself so be it but as a first or only method its not great. Livestock canes (or a substitute) are meant to be waved as a deterrent, used to tap a pushy sort, hook a wanted animal and as a last resort deliver a restrained sting. I find it odd so many will use an electric fence, but consider a stock prod, excessive. They do a lot less damage and are very effective! 

Please keep replies friendly on the sheep board. It is a requirement.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

I've never had to do more than swat noses on ewes who are too eager to get to food I'm carrying...occasionally raise a knee to block jumping towards the container. Rams are a different thing. I have had to to actually take rams to the ground before...like the one trying to kill my dog. We ate him.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

Ross said:


> I find it odd so many will use an electric fence, but consider a stock prod, excessive. They do a lot less damage and are very effective!


An electric prod (or swift kick) guarantees contact with the animal. I haven't seen either used on sheep, maybe wool sheep are smarter than meat sheep?  Mine answer well to a whistle and flagging with your hand to get them to go where you want them.

An electric fence only makes contact with an animal if they choose to touch it. I prefer the electric netting, because it's very visual for the shorter animals (pigs, sheep, etc.) I never see them get shocked after the first test as a lamb. (Whereas I have seen my husband get shocked a few times. LOL)

More importantly, we haven't had predator problems with our sheep and I'm starting to think the electric fence has something to do with it.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

Woolieface said:


> I've never had to do more than swat noses on ewes who are too eager to get to food I'm carrying...


I have one that has started a habit of running in front of me, the hazard of overly friendly sheep.... Thankfully she's huge, so I don't trip, I just fall into her. LOL I walk in a little maze to confuse her so she stays out from front of me.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

I just purchased a character not unlike that, as well. Apparently her former owner passed out a lot of treats and petting. She jumps up on people like a dog which, is not so pleasant with those sharp little hooves. I get that knee up there fast to catch her on it before she does some damage to "future generations".


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

I prefer my sheep to be gentled but not tamed. In other words I don't want them petrified and fighting if I catch and hold them or to scatter and run like deer if I walk through the pen. Nor do I want them trying to climb into my pocket when ever they see me. One thing I try to do is pick up lambs when they are newborn and hold them until the instant they relax and stop fighting and then I put them down. I try to do this a few times, usually until I can't catch the little rascals. It seems like when I'm handling them later on they don't fight me so hard.


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

Grr, bad connection ate my post. 
Anyways, I was wondering on the long-term effects of electric prod usage on flock behaviour from those with experience. I was always warned they make the sheep skittish, and never used one on sheep. I know I have a couple over-tame ewes that could use a little encouragement in the chute.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I can't say I use it much but then I have a calm flock and cull aggressiveness out pretty quickly that said my Texel ram is a bit quick to try and prove he's boss when on his own. He's 5 this year and there's no way I'd let a child in the pen with him. He's what I would call a typical mature ram. You keep an eye on him. The prod works well on him mostly because it makes a noise and he learned quickly what was next. It's not great on thick wool and generally they're moving with the touch of the prod not the zap. They don't seem afraid of it or any other stick but the border collie is an instant near death experience for many even when she is just sniffing the grass. Even the ram turns away from the old dog! (she does work the sheep occasionally these days being mostly retired, and has only grabbed a sheep the odd time one turns to ram her.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I personally wouldn't use an electric prod on sheep. I have an electric fence, but a sheep knows that the fence causes the shock. I don't want them associating *me* with the shock. They already associate me with hoof trimming, vaccinating, med dosing, etc. I don't need to give them a reason to run spastically away from me. I guess maybe if I had an aggressive ram I would consider using one, but I think I'd just ship him if he ever became a problem, not keep him around long enough to use a prod.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I've never seen a sheep run spastically away from me. Even when shocked! That would be an extreme exaggeration. Prods deliver a correction without damaging the animal. I suppose if you abuse a prod you could instill enough fear or annoyance to get a negative result.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Ross said:


> I've never seen a sheep run spastically away from me. Even when shocked! That would be an extreme exaggeration. Prods deliver a correction without damaging the animal. I suppose if you abuse a prod you could instill enough fear or annoyance to get a negative result.


I have. I've got a dingbat lamb this year who freaks out anytime I move near him, and I don't make quick movements or do anything that would cause it. The other animals move away, and he flips out and will run into/over anything to get away. Sometimes you get a freaky animal in the bunch.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

MDKatie said:


> I have. I've got a dingbat lamb this year who freaks out anytime I move near him, and I don't make quick movements or do anything that would cause it. The other animals move away, and he flips out and will run into/over anything to get away. Sometimes you get a freaky animal in the bunch.


Ugh, I had one like that. We now enjoy eating her!! 

(And the flock is so quiet to work with now in comparison!)


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

MDKatie said:


> I've got a dingbat lamb this year who freaks out anytime I move near him...


I had a lamb like that basically ruin working with the entire flock last year. It had a strange look about it, and was so nervy that it would run and jump if it saw _anything_. And then the whole flock would panic and start to run, and things would get out of hand quickly. One day I got so mad that I ended up sniping it out of the flock with a rifle, because I couldn't get near the thing! Everyone calmed back down quickly after that lamb was eaten.

Agree on the sound of electricity having a strong effect. If I spark the fence to ground to check it, my LGDs both flinch hard at the sound. I guess they know the fence makes that sound when it bites them.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, my crazy lamb affects the entire bunch. He's going to be in the freezer in the next few weeks.


----------



## manolito (Apr 7, 2013)

I raise 60 head of haired sheep and can honestly say fear from a ewe is not something I have had and I am 68 this year. I feed in the lambing pens and my dog and I roam the pasture without a problem. 

Rams are a different story and I have had a few Rams that worried me for a very short time. The solution for me is called the freezer. 

All animals that can not kill and eat you understand you are the dominate animal if you do it right. If you allow yourself to be viewed as less than dominate you can expect to be challenged by animals working their way up the chain. 

These are only my opinions and I have not been right every time. I walk with a slight limp from misreading a gelding. I have had two casts by reading cows wrong and like the man said in boot camp you hardly learn anything the second time you get kicked. 

Find what works for you and remember if you put yourself under the top animal you can expect some learning coming your way. 

Respectfully,
Bill


----------



## davehoward (Oct 22, 2012)

rosalind said:


> I agree it's important to understand how a sheep thinks - the shepherd/sheep mentality and all that goes with that.
> 
> But, not everyone raises sheep as a commercial enterprise. For example, my sheep need to be very friendly around kids (not the ram, we keep him separate). Our farm is first and foremost a learning farm, where kids can come to learn about farming in a safe environment. They get under our cow and pull on her teats, trying to "milk" her. They pet the sheep and feel the different types of wool. They collect chicken eggs. I can't afford to have unruly sheep around, so I cull for personality in addition to conformation and wool qualities, etc.
> 
> My lambs give me kisses on the cheek, I love that about them.


Keeping your Ram separate is not natures way, sheep are flock animals IE live together not apart. He is supposed to run with other sheep, I always kept at least one wether in with my ram until September when they all ran together until a fortnight before the first lambs were due.


----------



## stevesmitty79 (Dec 25, 2005)

I have friends who thought it would be a great idea to raise sheep for wool. It's been going on for about five years now and they can't find anyone to buy wool. I've heard the stories of several people trying to wrestle them down and shear them getting beat up and lacerated, needing stitches. It's kinda funny but also sounds dangerous. I raise Alpines for meat and milk. I guess I'm blessed someone talked me into it. They're always very friendly and low key, except for the bucks when they're in rut. Never had a ramming or head butting issues with any except for some friendly play.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

stevesmitty79 said:


> I have friends who thought it would be a great idea to raise sheep for wool. It's been going on for about five years now and they can't find anyone to buy wool. I've heard the stories of several people trying to wrestle them down and shear them getting beat up and lacerated, needing stitches. It's kinda funny but also sounds dangerous. I raise Alpines for meat and milk. I guess I'm blessed someone talked me into it. They're always very friendly and low key, except for the bucks when they're in rut. Never had a ramming or head butting issues with any except for some friendly play.


I've never seen anyone shearing our sheep get the heck beat out of them...those sheep must have some seriously nasty dispositions or else they need a better shearer. If they are properly handled they tend to stay fairly calm in the shearing positions...


----------



## hugho (Jun 9, 2011)

Taffermom said:


> We are new to sheep, just getting started with our 5 new girls. Trying to get them used to us and friendly since we will be breeding them in the spring and I want them to not just run when they see me coming. We've gotten them to eat out of our hands and let us pet them a little. The issue is what we call our 'lead sheep'. She has butted the smaller girls which I am sure is normal herd behavior but she has also been 'stomping' at us and then today she butted my three year old son. He's fine she didn't really hurt him but just wondering if there are some 'shepherding' tips I might need. Thanks in advance!


The responses to this question are excellent and I have nothing to add but would emphasize a few points. 1. Choose a breed with good temperament. 2. keep the nice animals and cull the bad ones ruthlessly. Some of our sheep become pets at their volition, not ours. It is the same with any big animal and they are all individuals. we nonce had a hog who got into our house . looked around and chose the dogs spot in front of the woodstove. He was gentle and never once soiled the floor but instead would stand quietly at the door until let out and would stand at the pen to be back with his mates when he wanted.


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

> people trying to wrestle them down and shear them


 well, that's the problem... are these inexperienced shearers, too? Are they trying to catch and shear loose sheep? This is insanity.

Sheep MUST be run through a chute at shearing time. There is no other way to do it with any semblance of efficiency. The shearer shears only, I pack the wool and feed him sheep via the chute. We can almost shear 100 in a morning, nobody gets beat up at all and my shearer is in his 60s.


----------

